# Liked someone you couldn't be with?



## plastics (Apr 11, 2010)

Anyone experience that? Like there was a good possibility that they liked you, and you liked them, but you couldn't be together because of some reason or another? Age or work or hurting someones feelings, stuff like that.


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

I always like someone I can't have. Which is ****ed because I never have anyone.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Theres a few times:
1 was my coworker.. waited until we didn't work together anymore then we got together and dated.. but I think it still counts bc for months it was exciting to go into work but sad bc he would tell me of girls he liked sometimes yet we still had an attraction aswell.

2nd is currently a guy I like but he lives in the states so there is too much distance. I'm not putting pressure on it, whatever happens happens, I do not care.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Story of my life...It actually started 5 years ago, and I'm still not over it...


----------



## LucasM (Dec 2, 2010)

I can't be with any of the girls I like, because I'm me.


----------



## NumeroUno (Oct 23, 2009)

right now. kinda. posted a thread a couple weeks back about it. i have a girlfriend but shamefully am thinking about another girl also. sucks.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I made up the reasons. One was an old friends ex-boyfriend the other was a collegue. It doesn't matter much now, but yeah I made up those reasons because I was scared I think.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I am very much liking somebody I cannot be with right now.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Yup, all the time.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

And the only reason being: distance.


----------



## doodleflap (Mar 16, 2011)

yeah. it sucks. I had a year-long "relationship" with someone half-way across the world. I loved him dearly, I still do, and I miss him. we were perfect for each other. but we broke it off because with the distance, it was just never going to happen.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

LucasM said:


> I can't be with any of the girls I like, because I'm me.


=/


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

There was one girl I had a crush on who I actually thought might share my feelings, but I never made a move.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Two girls in particular, and it haunts me almost every day, still years later. I think some people you never really get over.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

I've liked plenty of guys I couldn't have. None of them liked me though. There was one who seemed to like me, but it turned out he liked someone else.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Nidhoggr said:


> And the only reason being: distance.


Me, too.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

daniel1989 said:


> I always like someone I can't have. Which is ****ed because I never have anyone.


Yup, this is me.


----------



## alligatortears50 (Aug 31, 2010)

..


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeah, it's happened several times with me. I won't go into all the details because I'll just end up feeling bad about it.

I think it's horrible because it can leave you wondering what might have been. Also when it's one of those situations where you like the person but you don't get to know them well enough as you would in a relationship it's easy to focus on all of their positive traits and fantasize being with them as something greater than what a real connection might actually involve. Or worse yet, perhaps it could be just as good as imagined (or better). Although I try to convince myself that there was no way it was going to happen so it isn't worth dwelling on. Yet I've spent far too much time wondering about things like that anyway.


----------



## dragonborn (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah, twice actually.

1) She was older than me. She lived in Montreal and had a boyfriend. I didn't like the "affair" aspect of it and called it off. 

2) She lived in Ohio. Distance was an issue, and she soon got a boyfriend. It was over.


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

I was really into this guy that I used to work with, & it seemed like he was into me too. But we couldn't be together b/c he had a girlfriend. It really sucks when you care about someone that you can't be with.


----------



## WholeinSoul91 (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah once, in school. The reason we didn't get together wasn't really an involuntary or devestating reason.
We were best friends for 5 years, from the ages 11-16 but throughout those years and especially towards the end before we graduated out of there we were close. We were the type of duo where our classmates constantly said we'd made a great couple, we fight like we're married, why aren't we together yet, etc. Time after time we would say "no" to their questions of if we liked eachother, more out of a plea to get them to stop asking.

I fell for him quite hard at one stage as you'd imagine but I'd never murmur a word to anyone, I was too scared to potentially mess up our friendship. 
It was a different story for him though - his other group of male friends would constantly tell me that he likes me and they know it, he thinks about me when I'm not there and so on. He does other things like wanting to be alone with me and despite having a wealth of friends both male and female, he made sure to tell me I was his no.1. 

He lapped up the rumours of us two liking eachother like he enjoyed it. People I wouldn't even know somehow knew about us. He's very jokey and loved to mess around so when he asked me for prom I didn't take him seriously. 
He's also blatantly tried to make me jealous before, and physically put himself between me and another guy friend before. Come the end of final year we parted as classmates and I still talked to him briefly through facebook etc. but we gradually moved on with our lives. I knew I fantasized about being with him over these last few years too and someone wrote in my yearbook that they know he likes me, but now I will never really know the extent of his feelings, and he will never know mine.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Yes. She was mental and naive at the time. I couldn't be bothered with that.


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

I used to always have the hugest crushes on girls that never liked me back. I've never ever had a crush on a girl that shared the same feelings towards me. For the past 4 years or so I have stopped crushing over girls, it's like I just don't care anymore. It never works out, the girls I feel attracted to never feel attracted to me. What's the point? I am not shallow but physical attraction matters for me.


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

Yeah...it is crushing...


----------



## sdsm (Mar 4, 2011)

Been there, done that.....sadly, don't think I've ever moved on, as it seems to be a reoccurring thing !!!!


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Yep.....i always want girls that i cant have, and dont want the girls that i can have.....


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

All the time, but its always something if not another. =\


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Most definitely. Since the majority of guys are straight the options are limited. Their being straight does not stop the attraction though.


----------



## PLarry (Apr 2, 2011)

*My Darling Dulcinea*

Ya, usually in my case my fear of speaking to them has got in the way. But it has also occurred to me that perhaps the women I want I have romanticized in a sort of James Joyce "Araby" sort of way as being beyond the grasp of mere mortals and thus making my coveting of the great ladies of divine prospect even more fantastic, so that my efforts border on that of heraldic knights, or Don Quixote, and are rivaled only by the limitations of my imagination and of God's beauty. Aaah swoon.

(You know I'm not sure people are getting these, but they are really clever)


----------



## jer (Jun 16, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> Two girls in particular, and it haunts me almost every day, still years later. I think some people you never really get over.


very true


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

More than liked. I love one person I know who later died, and always will. I love another where circumstances mean there can never be a relationship.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Most people love what they can't have.


----------



## skybirdsky (Apr 16, 2010)

I do a lot of negative reinforcement that stops me from getting anywhere.

This guy showed some interest, then hasn't contacted me and ignored me a couple times on instant messaging for whatever reason. 

So I take that as he's no longer interested (which is probably true) and hence connection dead. I suppose I COULD just e-mail him or something. But...my pride is preventing me from doing so. But I still like him *sighs*.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

Ever since i was 10, the only actual crush that i've ever had. In my eyes he was kind of perfect. However, he had this massive social status and I was always too afraid to approach him. Too attractive as well. Saaad story.

But nowdays I do have a boyfriend but if I happen to see my "crush" (which rarely happens) it feels like i'm back in secondary school or something... sounds creepy, yees.


----------



## Freebird (Apr 20, 2011)

plastics said:


> Anyone experience that? Like there was a good possibility that they liked you, and you liked them, but you couldn't be together because of some reason or another? Age or work or hurting someones feelings, stuff like that.


Honestly, none of the stuff you mentioned has ever kept me from being with somebody that I really like and who also likes me. It has made things very difficult though, and probably contributed to the fall.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Usually, I find out something about that repels me, and I have to fight my innate attraction to them because I know it would be disastrous. The last guy this happened with I simply looked at his facebook page (as one must when they have a crush) and saw him acting like a spoiled bro and smoking cigarettes and getting wasted all over the place.

He was a really sweet guy though, very kind and considerate (which is big for me since I have a fear of being ridiculed by men), and it just made it harder for me to tell myself to forget about it.

There was another cute guy, but he was much less considerate and a total drug addict, not to mention shallow and very unintellectual. He had the cutest face, but because of his personality it was drastically easier to forget that he was attractive and treat him as I would any other person.

So remember SAS men, looks arent' everything. Peace <3


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Of course, doesn't everyone at some stage? 

You live and learn though, it's like anything. 

It's just a shame that "living" weren't easier.


----------

